# Can anyone give clouve what artist could be behind this painting?



## Petr Machacek (Feb 12, 2021)

Dear all,
I'm really puzzled with this painting, unfortunately, the signature is almost gone.
It is an oil painting on the board.

From back:

Customs declaration Wien year 1964
Written Deutsches Reich Sammlung Berlin (collection of Deches Reich, collection ID1619)


----------

